# Dating In the 60's



## y3putt (Mar 29, 2008)

Dating in the1960's

It was a hot Saturday evening in the summer of 1961, and Fred had a date with Peggy Sue.

He arrived at her house and rang the bell.

'Oh, come on in!' Peggy Sue's mother said as she

welcomed Fred in.

'Have a seat in the living room.

Would you like something to drink?

Lemonade? Iced tea?'

'Iced tea, please,' Fred said.

Mom brought the iced tea.

'So, what are you and Peggy planning to do tonight?'

she asked.

'Oh, probably catch a movie,

and then maybe grab a bite to eat at

the malt shop, maybe take a walk on the beach..'

'Peggy likes to screw, you know,' Mom informed him.

'Really?' Fred replied, his eyebrows rising..

'Oh yes,' the mother continued,

'When she goes out with her friends,

that's all they do! Screw, again and again !!'

'Is that so?' asked Fred, incredulous.

'Yes,' said the mother.

'As a matter of fact, she'd screw all night if we let her!'

'Well, thanks for the tip!' Fred said as he began

thinking about alternate plans for the evening.

A moment later, Peggy Sue came down the stairs

looking pretty as a picture, wearing a pink blouse and

a hooped skirt, and with her hair tied back

in a bouncy ponytail.

She greeted Fred.

'Have fun, kids!' the mother said as they left.

Two hours later, a completely dishevelled Peggy Sue

burst into the house and slammed the

front door behind her.

'The Twist, Mom!' she angrily yelled to

her mother in the kitchen. 'The f**king dance is called the Twist !!!'


----------

